# So I ended up with this Godin A6 and she's driving me nuts!



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Did some work for a guy who gave me his Godin A6. It's a great idea but I can't get it to stay stable enough to use outside of the home. Firstly, the nut is cut too deep on the 4th string so as a temp measure I shimmed it with a bit of paper. Took it to a gig. Need to tune down a -half-step and use a variety of capo positions. Guitar needs tuning for every change and sounds thin regardless. Put it aside. Today, I try a set of 11's to see if that helps with the 4th string at the nut and tuning stability. Nope - still need to shim the 4th and retune constantly.

Frustrated.

Looking at the nut there seems to be no logic as to how each string sits - some high, some low. Some look about right. Question I guess, is that I imagine a new, properly cut nut will solve the shimming issue - but could I hope it might help with the stability? Can a badly cut nut affect the intonation that much?

I can't help but think that a little attention can make this a useful player but at the moment I'm stymied.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

A properly cut nut should improve tuning stability (and possibly intonation) to some extent. I wouldn't recommend using paper but I have used superglue in a slot (and then re-filed after hardening) in a pinch. If the other slots seem "off" though, probably best to just have the nut replaced. With that said, I'm not sure any of this will keep the guitar from sounding "thin" as you describe however.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Is your G string wound? An A6 will not work properly with a plain G without recutting the nut and bridge saddle. They're designed to work with D'Addario EJ20 strings.


----------

